# AEG Modicon A250



## MEMO - Matthias (16 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand Interesse an einer AEG Modicon A250? (gebraucht, aber i.O)
Sind eine Vielzahl von DI und DO (je 32fach) und eine Analog-- Einagngsbaugruppe bei.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## tweety260101 (27 Juni 2006)

ja ich würde mich interesieren .Ist eine cpu auch da bei ?


----------



## growangl (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo MEMO-Matthias,

ist zwar lange her, aber haben Sie noch irgendwelche AEG A 250 Komponenten?


----------



## holle (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo growangl

Ich habe noch einiges an Hardware hier rumliegen
ALU 131
BIK 112
ADU 115
DAP 103
DEP 112
KOS 131
DEA 106

gruß holle


----------



## Kieler (3 November 2008)

growangl schrieb:


> ist zwar lange her, aber haben Sie noch irgendwelche AEG A 250 Komponenten?



Brauchst Du etwas bestimmtes? Wir haben noch fast alles. Zwar gebraucht aber ok.

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## Concept (21 November 2008)

*AEG SPS Komponenten*

Hallo growangl, habe auch noch einige AEG A250 Komponenten "zuviel"
z.B. DEP, DAP, ADU, DAU, ALU, BIK, DEA, DTA ....
Bei Interresse einfach kurz melden 

Gruß C.


----------



## PeterA (12 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine A250 aufgetan und wollte mal sehen ob ich das vorhandene Programm auslesen kann. Ich habe wohl das  AKF 12 aber das scheint nur bis zur A120 zu gehen. Ich habe mal etwas rumgesucht und hab gelesen das ein AKF125 funktionieren soll. Besteht die Möglichkeit diese Software noch zu beziehen? Über AEG Schneider gehts nicht.
Können Sie etwas näheres dazu sagen.
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Son of Wodan (23 März 2011)

*A250 / akf125*

Hi, was Du brauchst, ist AKF125!

Kannst mich unter p.richard.keller@t-online erreichen, dann kriegst Du die Info, die Du brauchst.

Gruß SoW


----------

